# Hệ thống Điện > VFD - biến tần >  cần anh em giúp đỡ về biến tần !!!

## vanminh063

anh em nào biết chỗ mua biến tần yaskawa 200w hoặc 400w j chỉ em với ,em chạy con spindle 130w cửa anh Quảng với

----------


## biết tuốt

mua luôn loại 1.5kw đi bác sau thay spindle đỡ phải mua cái mới

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Bạn có dùng biến tần Telemecanique (Pháp) 0.5HP không? hiện tại mình đang thừa một con mới 100%, nếu cần thì aloo cho mình nhé. ĐT : 0904475528

----------


## nhatson

> anh em nào biết chỗ mua biến tần yaskawa 200w hoặc 400w j chỉ em với ,em chạy con spindle 130w cửa anh Quảng với


sì gòn thì ra Vĩnh viễn/ lý nam đế quận 11, hoặc chui vào trong chợ dân sinh

b.r

----------

vanminh063

----------

